# Degus die after eating Natures Touch



## orchardfarm (Feb 8, 2014)

We gave our degus Natures Touch Rose Feast. 48 hours laters, 3 degus have died. The vets were unable to save them.

Read more: Allergic reaction? | Degu and Chinchilla World

I am trying to see if any other problems have happened after this companies products have been fed to small rodents.

I have a horrible feeling it could be down to pesticides


----------

